
Raspberry Pi 4 PCI-Express Bridge “Chip” - zdw
https://blog.zakkemble.net/rpi4-pci-express-bridge-chip/
======
KAKAN
It's pretty awesome stuff, but what could be a real use of PCIe in Raspberry
Pi except for experimenting ? Just curious, but most things I can think of are
probably going to bottleneck...

~~~
solarkraft
Quick, reliable and (probably?) pretty easy transfer of lots of data. In
currently researching how to drive a non standard display with another SBC and
an FPGA driver (sopine) and would be pretty happy about PCIe.

